# My discord is working again!



## Sodasats20 (Jul 4, 2022)

If anyone wants to rp, just dm me
Probably won’t be on there as much as I was before, though


----------



## idkthough120 (Jul 5, 2022)

cool, ya have discord.. ok then


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 7, 2022)

Bleh it decided to shit on itself again
Piece of crap worked for like 1 day


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jul 9, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Bleh it decided to shit on itself again
> Piece of crap worked for like 1 day


is it workin again?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 9, 2022)

No


----------



## AviationEnjoyer (Jul 9, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> No


oh


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling discord?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

It works now
Shits bein fickle


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

Do you want to add me there? I don't know what difference it would make talking to you on discord instead of on here though.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah sure


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

My name is the same on there as it is on here.


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

What is your discord so I can add you @Satsuki15


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> My name is the same on there as it is on here.


But what the number


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 18, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> But what the number


6324


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

K


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

It no work


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

What is your discord


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 18, 2022)

I don’t think I’ll tell you, you’re a bit too pushy


----------



## Akima (Jul 18, 2022)

Ok


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> It no work


Message me your discord and I'll see if I can add you.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 19, 2022)

You could try Roll20 instead?


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 19, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Message me your discord and I'll see if I can add you.


Satsuki15 #8862


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Satsuki15 #8862


It didn't work.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe try leaving the s lowercase? It’s case sensitive


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Maybe try leaving the s lowercase? It’s case sensitive


It worked now.


----------

